# They are ready!



## Drakesdown (Nov 30, 2020)

I saw multiple birds today!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

8 more weeks! Won't be long.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## asp235 (10 mo ago)

I’m seeing them in Lorain County metro parks every day…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lorain County is active. Trouble attaching pics.


----------



## Drakesdown (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Drakesdown (Nov 30, 2020)

more eye candy


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

only 1 turkey this year


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

I seen some jakes strutting for these lovely ladies yesterday in the city


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I lost my spot of 20 years. Need to find somewhere to go!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Contact Jaybird71, he knows a guy that has a parking lot full of turkeys! Sorry Jaybird- could not resist. Haha


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Kenlow1 said:


> Contact Jaybird71, he knows a guy that has a parking lot full of turkeys! Sorry Jaybird- could not resist. Haha


----------

